

Congress Vanishes into Infinitely Recursive Loop - j_baker
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2011/03/budget_follies

======
nickzoic
Sounds like Nomic!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic>

